# Bucky Corpsing - Skull & Bones



## Yo Dadio (Sep 16, 2009)

Hopefully you have found the link you were looking for by now, but just in case I have attached a link to a plastic drop cloth technique that I found really easy, cheap, and effective. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/106287-stiltbeast-corpsing-technique.html


----------



## johnliss (Sep 30, 2012)

WindyCityCouple said:


> Well this year was going to be my year to corpse my Bucky. I have all the supplies, did a search and the Skull & Bones tutorial is gone!! Someone PLEASE tell me they have a copy of the PDF they can share!!!
> 
> I am an idiot, ignore the post I found it.



*g*
http://www.lissproductions.org/halloween/projects/corpsification_of_a_bluckie_skeleton/


----------

